# MRV with Remote Control



## tackaberry (May 27, 2006)

I have three TiVo boxen in my house. I would love to be able to control each of them from one another. This way, I don't have to go around to the different rooms in my house in order to schedule recordings, delete programs, change season passes, etc.

Think of it as a VNC client for TiVo.

From my basement unit, I can tell bedroom unit to record a program. Or if I've transfered a file from upstairs to the basement, I can delete it remotely (of course transfer and delete could also do this if it was added). Or I can review the upcoming programs on my season's pass to decide which ones to not record.

It would make administration of multiple units way easier.


----------

